

Amazon's Lost Tribe - fiesycal
http://au.news.yahoo.com/sunday-night/video/watch/26490738/

======
fredzed2
Sadly, this contact for the sake of television will probably be the death
sentence of the tribe, as many such uncontacted tribes don't have resistance
to diseases like the flu, measles, chicken pox, pneumonia, etc., which can end
up killing over 50% of the tribe.
[http://www.uncontactedtribes.org/articles/3106-uncontacted-t...](http://www.uncontactedtribes.org/articles/3106-uncontacted-
tribes-the-threats)

------
jcmoscon
Do you realize that this is a hoax? That tribe is known for decades.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-grann/the-truth-about-
th...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-grann/the-truth-about-the-
lost_b_172910.html)

------
forinti
Actually, it's not that "Indian law" applies there, it's that the indians are
not considered capable to stand trial. If a white man were to kill the
reporter, the law would certainly apply, no matter where they were in Brazil.

------
rjbond3rd
It seems to me these journalists just wanted a bit of reality TV. Now the
tribe's culture and language will (presumably) be wiped out, and they'll be
absorbed into the mainstream. What a careless, thoughtless thing to do.

------
julesallen
Before I read the article I assumed this was all about the hung EC2 instances
in the Great Virginia Datacenter Outage.

I need to get out of the house more.

~~~
super-serial
Yeah, I was hoping it was about "tribes" of developers leaving EC2.

If I wanted to read stuff like this I'd go back to reddit.

